# Frog hitches ride with snake to escape flood



## shell477 (Jan 11, 2011)

Frog hitches ride with snake to escape floodwater

*Published On:* -
*Source:* NineMSN News

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## Jay84 (Jan 11, 2011)

Poor animals


----------



## Chicken (Jan 11, 2011)

Very sad huh  i fell sorry for all the animals that have been helpless against the floods, and all the people as well.


----------



## trickedoutz31 (Jan 11, 2011)

thats pretty cool to see animals helping others in need it just go's to show that the human race isnt the only one to care


----------



## Darlyn (Jan 11, 2011)

Doesn't show the bit where the frog disembarks tho......
I'd save a steak sanga from the water but I'd certainly eat it once on high ground : )


----------



## Fuscus (Jan 11, 2011)

So how was the frog in danger from the water? Maybe it was the snake making sure that she had lunch!


----------



## bredli_python (Jan 12, 2011)

Fuscus said:


> So how was the frog in danger from the water? Maybe it was the snake making sure that she had lunch!



lol that is what i was thinking  hahaha... 

RIP those lost in these awful floods


----------

